# Snake Skin



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

We (the dogs and I) came across this, luckily the dogs were very wary which bodes well for the real thing.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

lets try again

Oh forget it....it was 3 photos of a snake skin.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> lets try again
> 
> Oh forget it....it was 3 photos of a snake skin.


 never mind Geraldine, we get the picture (or not) :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

